# Anyone use flash web templates?



## five pennies (Jun 22, 2009)

Does anyone have expeiiance with using flash templates? I have been looking at sites like www.templatemonster.com and Flash Templates . Can you change the words on the template? For example some say "exibition" and that is not a tab that I would want. Could I label it something else?


----------



## NielsGade (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, that's the point of templates.


----------



## five pennies (Jun 22, 2009)

haha. alrighty thanks


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jun 22, 2009)

Have a look at my site, it is based off a template.


----------



## five pennies (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks so much! Gives me a little perspective


----------



## five pennies (Jun 22, 2009)

oh and nice work by the way!


----------



## delizo23 (Jul 5, 2009)

you guys know any free flash template sites?


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jul 5, 2009)

I have never seen a free flash template that was any good.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 5, 2009)

Free= crap and cheesey.
Keep in mind that a purely flash site tends not to be searchable by search engines. It will diminish your traffic from these sources to next to nothing. But if you are not worried about search engine traffic then it is fine.Combine flash and html/php and you will be fine.
My consulting site was based on flash at first and really did not show up much when search keywords. I rebuilt it and now out of 2.6 million sites, I am in the top 10.


----------



## astrostu (Jul 6, 2009)

No.  Personally, I despise Flash and I will not load a page that is based on it unless I have no other way of getting the information.  I realize that it's somewhat popular for photographers, but I can't understand why other than there's no easy way to copy the images to your computer.  PLENTY of other ways of building perfectly good websites exist.  Please re-consider if you are planning to use Flash.


----------

